# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Happy Holidays from Anxiety Space!

## Total Eclipse

*Happy Holidays from Anxiety Space!* Be sure to stay safe and enjoy yourselves. :Hug: 


Just a quick note, some of the staff will be going on holidays or won't be active for the next few weeks or so. So if you PM a staff member directly, you may not get a quick response. It is best to either post in the Helpdesk or to e-mail. Thanks.

----------


## SmileyFace

Happy holidays to you too, Jerry!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Bah, humbug! I refuse to stay safe or enjoy myself!

----------


## Koalafan

::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Thanks Kay! Have an awesome holiday! You guys deserve a break. Thanks for all you do. 

Big hug!

Cindy

----------

